# The Purge: Election Year Digital HD Giveaway Contest Announcement!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is pleased to announce yet another... yes folks... ANOTHER... Movie Giveaway Contest. This time we have a bit of twist. Similar to our last Giveaway, HTS will select TWO lucky winners from the pool of entrants. However, this time we're giving away Digital Codes that will unlock a Digital HD copy of The Purge: Election Year! Many thanks to the kind folks at Universal Studios and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.*

The Digital HD copy of the film was officially released yesterday (September 20) and our lucky winners will be selected (and have access to film) three days prior to the physical media release date (October 4, 2016)! 

Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *September 20, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! 

Unfortunately, the Digital Copy Codes can only be redeemed within the United States...therefore, we can't offer entries to our great International Members. Sorry Folks! If you're looking for a contest that includes International Members, please see our soon-to-end Oppo PM-2 Giveaway Contest! 

The Purge: Election Year Giveaway Contest runs from September 21, 2016 through 8AM EST September 30, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on September 30, 2016).

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Odds are going to be good, folks! So why not enter?!!! 

You can't win if you don't enter! ;-))

Good luck!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Todd, Mike, Universal Studios & of course...Home Theater Shack for another give away! Approaching the end of the year with a stellar group of giveaways!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Todd, Mike and to everyone else involved in this once again amazing giveaway. I've seen part one and two and looking forward to this one.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure what the policy is for recent winners. I'll sit this one out, but I went to this in the theater and it's a great installment. Loved the first one, was a tad disappointed with the second, but this film was great! Loved the characters this time around.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

thrillcat said:


> Not sure what the policy is for recent winners. I'll sit this one out, but I went to this in the theater and it's a great installment. Loved the first one, was a tad disappointed with the second, but this film was great! Loved the characters this time around.


Yeah the first one was ok but I think part two was really good. In fact I think it received much better reviews. Can't wait to see this one though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

thrillcat said:


> Not sure what the policy is for recent winners. I'll sit this one out, but I went to this in the theater and it's a great installment. Loved the first one, was a tad disappointed with the second, but this film was great! Loved the characters this time around.


Policy is typically that winners must wait 6 months to enter... at least that's what we've done for the high dollar Giveaways. However, winning a movie Giveaway doesn't disqualify you (or anyone) from entering the PM-2 Giveaway. These smaller movie Giveaways have been much more lenient (especially since so few folks have entered them). We'll be running this same promotion on Facebook in the next day or so... feel free to enter there! As for on HTS, totally your call!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's the way I feel as well. We all like to play around with the giveaways, but winning a movie is nowhere near winning a giveaway like the Oppo cans (or JQueens system giveaway--that was awesome)!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Not too many days left on this one! You can't win if you don't enter! ;-))


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So who is the lucky Shackster!!! Inquiring hometheaterphiles want to know!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> So who is the lucky Shackster!!! Inquiring hometheaterphiles want to know!


Hmmm.... it's about to be announced! 0


----------

